# LATINS FINEST 1ST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

O YEAH ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> O YEAH ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK


. TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*LATINS FINEST YOUR CLUB HAS A LOT OF HEART KEEP DOING YOUR THING
REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO THE FULLEST
MUCH LOVE & RESPECT!!!!!!!*_















[/QUOTE]


ElProfeJose said:


> ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT WE GOING ALL OUT SO TTT STAY IN TUNED.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT, THANKS LOWRIDER MAG.. IF IT WASENT FOR ALL OF US STIVKING TOGETHER WE COULDENT OF MADE THIS WORK. TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST DOIN BIG THANGS..SAY WOULD IT VE POSSIBLE TO HAVE LOWRIDER MAG BE THERE SNAPPING PICS?


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*LATINS FINEST YOUR CLUB HAS A LOT OF HEART KEEP DOING YOUR THING
> REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO THE FULLEST
> MUCH LOVE & RESPECT!!!!!!!*_


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for the love and support. 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*LATINS FINEST YOUR CLUB HAS A LOT OF HEART KEEP DOING YOUR THING
> REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TO THE FULLEST
> MUCH LOVE & RESPECT!!!!!!!*_


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT, THANKS BRO. IF IT WASENT FOR ALL OF US STIVKING TOGETHER WE COULDENT OF MADE THIS WORK. TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST DOIN BIG THANGS


[/QUOTE]
She's not a bro player.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

x2 
She's not a bro player.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Error fixed


lowdude13 said:


> x2
> She's not a bro player.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT WE GO.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Flyer coming soon.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Daymn, Latins Finest at it again, non stop hustlin!
Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW HOW WE ROLL. 2012 GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. BIKE SHOW,BIKE CRUIZE,CAR WASH,CRUIZE NIGHTS. WAT ELSE. THIS YEAR ISENT OVER YET


baldylatino said:


> Daymn, Latins Finest at it again, non stop hustlin!
> Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Daymn, Latins Finest at it again, non stop hustlin!
> Ttt


Lol yu know how we do it player. TTT. Hopefully you can make it this time.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT, THANKS LOWRIDER MAG.. IF IT WASENT FOR ALL OF US STIVKING TOGETHER WE COULDENT OF MADE THIS WORK. TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST DOIN BIG THANGS..SAY WOULD IT VE POSSIBLE TO HAVE LOWRIDER MAG BE THERE SNAPPING PICS?


[/QUOTE]

SIMMER DOWN PLAYER.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


Thanks for the bump player.


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Afternoon bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U SIMMER DWN SIMMER DOWN PLAYER.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

How much for entry ...n can i take.my eacalade as a pedal car....can we sell tamales at the show!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HAAAAAAAA PLAYER I AM COLD AS ICE!!!!!!!!



mr.widow-maker said:


> U SIMMER DWN
> 
> SIMMER DOWN PLAYER.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TAKE IT EAZY DREAMER.LOL ALL MEMBERS MUST BE THERE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FLYER COMING SOON......NO ON THE ESCALADE UNLESS U WANNA RAFFLE IT OFF...........NO ON THE TAMALES ITS A BURGER JOINT!!!!!!!



dreamer1 said:


> How much for entry ...n can i take.my eacalade as a pedal car....can we sell tamales at the show!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TO ALL THANKS FOR VIEWING OUR POST AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE......LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHATS THE VIEWS LOOKIN LIKE


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Can wait, I should have some more stuff done to my bike


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O.C will b ther....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Comment are highly encouraged. TTT. All riders welcomed.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

My homies from SHOWTIME ND BEST OF FRIENDS ALREADY SAID THERE COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS GOING DOWN AT GUS JR HAMBURGER IN MORENO VALLEY!!!! FLYER COMING REAL SOON


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> My homies from SHOWTIME ND BEST OF FRIENDS ALREADY SAID THERE COMING


Right on thanks for the support to SHOWTIME and BEST OF FRIENDS


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T 
Thanks fer the bump smily


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Smiley77 said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump player.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:facepalm:T~T~T TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!COTTON KANDY! hello members!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :facepalm:T~T~T TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!!!!COTTON KANDY! hello members!


What's up cotton kandy


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

323 bumP!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*5 pm bump*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats right


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_*HOPPING THROUGH SHOWING SOME LOVE TO LATINS FINEST!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*HOPPING THROUGH SHOWING SOME LOVE TO LATINS FINEST!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

* GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR LATINS FINEST FAMILIA!!!
LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW
*​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you and Lowrider magazine for the support and love to the entire LATINS FINEST FAMILY. TTT. It WOUld be awesome to see you at our bike and peddle car show. 



LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _*HOPPING THROUGH SHOWING SOME LOVE TO LATINS FINEST!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BE HALF OF THE ENTIRE *LATINS FINEST FAMILY* WE WOULD LIKE TO *INVITE YOU *ALL TO *OUR FIRST ANNUAL PEDDLE CAR AND BIKE SHOW!!!!!* WE ARE VERY EXCITED AND LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE HELD ON *AUGUST 11TH 2012*. IT WILL BE IN MORENO VALLEY (*23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92555*) AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUISE NIGHTS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT HAD THE OPPORTUNITY TO COME CHECK US OUT.....*WE INVITE ALL CLUBS LOCAL AND NOT LOCAL, ALL SOLO RIDERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME KIDS YOUNG AND OLD*. COME HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US AND SOME GOOD FOOD. AND AS ALWAYS NO DRAMA AND KEEP IT KID FRIENDLY. NO DRAMA AND NO BS......THANKS FROM THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY!!!!!! FLYER COMING SOON........AND VENDORS PM ME.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hey member a whole lot (COTTON KANDY) :yes: :wave::thumbsup:T~T~T LATINS FINEST C.C./B.C.


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up cotton kandy


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Keeping busy huh. Right on.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

RIGHT IM IN THE STREETS ALREADY DOING THE MOST!!!HAVE A GOOOOOD DAT!!!(cotton kandy)


ElProfeJose said:


> Keeping busy huh. Right on.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:worship:LATINS FINEST B.C.DOING THE MOST!!!!:worship:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :worship:LATINS FINEST B.C.DOING THE MOST!!!!:worship:


Someday we gonna roll deep to the shows....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Someday we gonna roll deep to the shows....


Simon. You know we support all the local shows as much as we possibly Can. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cant wait.TTT GOING TO BE POPIN


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

New day bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUT THE SHOW IS RIGHT NEXT TO IT !!!!!!!!! LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be on flyer coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

What r the catagories?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Catagories coming so also!!! We have lots of plans for this show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U NAME IT WE GOT IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

melinayazmin said:


> What r the catagories?


We are gonna have all kinds of categories. More info coming soon.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Gracias MARICELLA for the bump and support. TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

o.C will b ther


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. BUMP GOOD MORNING. TIME TO START GETTIN PUMPED UP FOR THE SHOW


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. BUMP GOOD MORNING. TIME TO START GETTIN PUMPED UP FOR THE SHOW


Shows till august bro calm down......


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR B.C WILL BE ROLLIN THRU:thumbsup:*


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. THANKS FER THE BUMP


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR B.C WILL BE ROLLIN THRU:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


81Luxury said:


> TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. THANKS FER THE BUMP


I wonder who's fer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:idk:


dreamer1 said:


> I wonder who's fer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AS USUAL!!!!!!!!!



FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR B.C WILL BE ROLLIN THRU:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR B.C WILL BE ROLLIN THRU:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

9m BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg the Latins finest way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ORALE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

jose arent u on vacation u still on layitlow relax bro we got this :biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: JOSE .TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Recruting player. Lol. I feel a strong Latinos finos movement in ixtapa Zihuatanejo. 


lowdude13 said:


> jose arent u on vacation u still on layitlow relax bro we got this :biggrin:





Lol. You know how I get down. 


mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: JOSE .TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Recruting player. Lol. I feel a strong Latinos finos movement in ixtapa Zihuatanejo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

POSTED on our website, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT OLD MEMORIES


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> POSTED on our website, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Gracias. See you guys there. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*CAN'T STOP WONT STOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Simon Ttt


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

WHAT TIME IS THE SHOW U DIDN'T PUT THE TIME ON YOUR PAGE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

JERRI said:


> WHAT TIME IS THE SHOW U DIDN'T PUT THE TIME ON YOUR PAGE


Flyer coming soon bro


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Flyer coming soon bro


DREAMER JERRI IS A GIRL NOT A BRO!oooppps!hehehe it happpens member!T~T~T LATINS FINEST B.C.\C.C.pink says it all!:yes: (COTTON KANDY):run:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JERRI said:


> WHAT TIME IS THE SHOW U DIDN'T PUT THE TIME ON YOUR PAGE


Lol sis. I think roll in time is gonna be at 7 or 8 and show starts at 10. Just an idea. Not sure yet. Sorry.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *CAN'T STOP WONT STOP FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST T~T~T:thumbsup:*


Thanks for the bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Flyer coming soon bro


Lol. Pinche dreamer SONSO. Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump TTMFT. THANk U ALL FER THE BUMPS. TTT SEE U ALL THERE


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> DREAMER JERRI IS A GIRL NOT A BRO!oooppps!hehehe it happpens member!T~T~T LATINS FINEST B.C.\C.C.pink says it all!:yes: (COTTON KANDY):run:


Sorry about that but I don't see too many girls here...pink says it all


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Pinche dreamer SONSO. Lol


Wey Pues next time I'm a ask to see Id


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump TTMFT. THANk U ALL FER THE BUMPS. TTT SEE U ALL THERE


Man widow...who that fu#$ is fer.....?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

JERRI said:


> WHAT TIME IS THE SHOW U DIDN'T PUT THE TIME ON YOUR PAGE


Roll in time is from 7-10am show will be 10am-4pm
:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

r u " FER REALZZ " DREAMER. :lol:


dreamer1 said:


> Man widow...who that fu#$ is fer.....?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Baba bump bump lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha get that beat bumpin


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> r u " FER REALZZ " DREAMER. :lol:


This is Fer


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Do the Fer bump!!!! Fer realsss


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

_PASSING THROUGH SHOWING SUPPORT!!
_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

When you get La Reina Del Mundo's attention, you're doing big thangs!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest always on the move...representing all over the place....Ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!! LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!


Right on see u guys there.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _PASSING THROUGH SHOWING SUPPORT!!
> _


MARICELLA thank yu for your support and Lowrider family too. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


>


I know this show is gonna be off the hook too. TTT got the Goodtimes family!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> When you get La Reina Del Mundo's attention, you're doing big thangs!!!:thumbsup:


What's up Mike. Hey I know when we get your attention then we know we r doing big tangs lol. Just messin with you player ...... How u been busy I hope!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 497492


TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I JUST REALLY WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE BEFORE HAND THAT SUPPORTS OUR LATINS FINEST FAMILY..... This will be our first ever show and i know that with the support from our friends and Lowrider family we will have a great show!!!!! TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> I JUST REALLY WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE BEFORE HAND THAT SUPPORTS OUR LATINS FINEST FAMILY..... This will be our first ever show and i know that with the support from our friends and Lowrider family we will have a great show!!!!! TTT


Simon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

And this is just the beging mike.TTT


djmikethecholodj said:


> When you get La Reina Del Mundo's attention, you're doing big thangs!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> And this is just the beging mike.TTT


You know we just do our thing. We aren't into completions and lets see what they say. Just having a great time with the homies!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!! LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE !!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Morning fam nuttin but the finest


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tired goin to bed bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bumpiti bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Tired goin to bed bump


Dayummmm


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ yupppp! its going down people!food,gifts,vendors,&much more!:h5:(COTTON KANDY):yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. GOIN TO BE INTENCE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ PM BUMP (COTTON KANDY):run:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Damm. Can't see the flyer bigger.....


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Damm. Can't see the flyer bigger.....


Tap on the flyer


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> Damm. Can't see the flyer bigger.....


T~T~T~ OPEN UR EYES DREAMER!:wow:(COTTON KANDY):run:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> View attachment 499006


 nice we like it!!!(cotton kandy):boink:BUMP!!!!:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lolophill13 said:


> Tap on the flyer


I did but all I get its a blank pg...its all good I have it on facebook


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ORALE HE SAID TAP "HER" ON THAT FLYER. GET DOWN ON IT.LOL


Lolophill13 said:


> Tap her on the flyer


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.

~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT

~23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY,CA 92555
... 
~GOING TO BE HELD AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUIZE NIGHT BUT UNDER NEW OWNER SHIP. RITCHIES KITCHEN GOT BOUGHT OUT BY GUS JR.

~ROLL IN IS FROM 7AM TO 10AM
~show is from 10am to 4pm

~~MANY TROPHIES TO BE GIVIN AWAY~~

2 WHEELERS-12',16',20',26' ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

TRIKES- STREET,MILD,FULL

PEDAL CARS -ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

BEST UPOLISTRY,BEST INGRAVING,BEST MURRALS,BEST DISPLAY,CLUB PARTISIPAION,FURTHEST DISTANCE,PEOPLE CHOICE,GUS JR CHOICE, BEST OF SHOW BIKE,PEDAL CAR

SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WTH US,FAMILY,FRIENDS AND LETS MAKE THIS A DAT TO REMEMBER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS WELCOMED


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Wow its going to be off the hook!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HELL YEA PLAYER. U KOW HOW WE DO IT


EL Presumido said:


> Wow its going to be off the hook!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost here


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Will this b a kid friendly event?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U KOW IT:thumbsup:


melinayazmin said:


> Will this b a kid friendly event?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

melinayazmin said:


> Will this b a kid friendly event?


Only a kid friendly atmosphere


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

melinayazmin said:


> Will this b a kid friendly event?


HEY GIRL! THATS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT!!!:wave:(COTTON KANDY)


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS EVENT IS ENDORSED BY THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry food vendors are not allowed its at a Burger joint but all other are thanks


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Sorry food vendors are not allowed its at a Burger joint but all other are thanks


Hey grizzly how much we charging for vendor spot?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hey grizzly how much we charging for vendor spot?


vendors r free!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> vendors r free!


Oh Ok cause imma see if miss lady pinks can roll through n make an appereance n maybe get her to do a Lil performance


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Oh I'm cause imma see if miss lady pinks can roll through n make an appereance n maybe get her to do a Lil performance


Right on player!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THIS EVENT IS ENDORSED BY THE CHOLO DJ


What's up mike. Thanks for the love always player !!!


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be a good one


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lo nuestro said:


> View attachment 497492


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> When you get La Reina Del Mundo's attention, you're doing big thangs!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Tty


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: TTT !!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Morning bump fam


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U KOW IT:thumbsup:


49er Pedal will b there.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


melinayazmin said:


> 49er Pedal will b there.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


:wave:thanks u guys hope 2 c u guys soon & roll thru r bike show!!!!(cotton kandy):yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

This show looking good can't wait


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

We doing big thangs


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:yes: yes we all r!!!! doing it T~T~T~ :wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:T~T~T~ (COTTON KANDY)am BUMP!!!!!!!TGIFRIDAY!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR B.C WILL BE @ THIS EVENT TTT FOR LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~BUMP!!!!:run:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.........


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Wats uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp.........


AT GRIZZLY HOUSE PARTY TIME COME ON DOWN PARTY JUST STARTED


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​


Grasias for the love!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. SEE U AT THE SHOW.  :thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.
> 
> ~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT
> 
> ...


Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping the pg


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*coming thru with a bump:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.SEE U THERE HOMIE


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *coming thru with a bump:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That's for every one bumping this thangggg TTT let's make tus a great time!!! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ​



Thanks for the bump we are gonna work hard at making our first show ever a good one.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up fam oc chap n ie chap. Saturday for whoever wants to meet up in the morning n roll together to the beach ill be at the Walmart parking lot on beach n trask ave off the 22 fwy at 630am ill wait there till 645 for whoever if not then will all see each other at the beach.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

New page TTT


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE IN AUGUST!!​


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

:thumbsup: @lareinadelmundo looking forward to it


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait LAREINADelMundo to meeting you thanks for your support


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOWRIDER IN DA HOUSE. !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE IN AUGUST!!​


Thanks MARICELLA We can't wait till August eighther.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

August 11 2012. Make sure If you guys can make it try to make it. La reyna del mundo from Lowrider magazine is gonna try to make I out here to moval so let's all have a great time. TTT. Thansk to all for the support


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE IN AUGUST!!​


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOWRIDER IN DA HOUSE. !! :thumbsup:


:wave:T~T~T TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!(COTTON KANDY)LO~N~SLOW:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.

~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT

~23750 ALESANDRO BLVD MORENO VALLEY,CA 92555
... 
~GOING TO BE HELD AT THE SAME SPOT AS OUR CRUIZE NIGHT BUT UNDER NEW OWNER SHIP. RITCHIES KITCHEN GOT BOUGHT OUT BY GUS JR.

~ROLL IN IS FROM 7AM TO 10AM
~show is from 10am to 4pm

~~MANY TROPHIES TO BE GIVIN AWAY~~

2 WHEELERS-12',16',20',26' ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

TRIKES- STREET,MILD,FULL

PEDAL CARS -ORIGIONAL,STREET,MILD,FULL

BEST UPOLISTRY,BEST INGRAVING,BEST MURRALS,BEST DISPLAY,CLUB PARTISIPAION,FURTHEST DISTANCE,PEOPLE CHOICE,GUS JR CHOICE, BEST OF SHOW BIKE,PEDAL CAR

SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WTH US,FAMILY,FRIENDS AND LETS MAKE THIS A DAT TO REMEMBER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS WELCOMED


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

NOT ONLY SHOULD WE DO THIS FOR THE KIDS BUT ALSO FOR OUR SELVES JUST TO HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH ALL OF OUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave: BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump it up :h5:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT for the homies in the I.E.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump going to be a good show


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: thanks fer the bump


pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. HOPE TO SEE U THERE


AmericanBully4Life said:


> BTTT for the homies in the I.E.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE AND SEE U ALL THERE !!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Late night bump


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdDUI120rIA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE HOMIE AND SEE U ALL THERE !!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~come out & support!!!!:rant:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

take it easy cotton candy


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok so I just talked to Lil g from hi power soldiers, me n him are gonna keep in touch for our show in august, he said he's gonna write the date down in his calendar and if he's doesn't got anything else going he's gonna come out to our event n do a performance n donate a few of his cds for raffle and chill n have a booth.


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

This show is getting better and better don't miss out


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HAPPY INDEPENDANCE DAY!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Who has the illegal fireworks


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> take it easy cotton candy


I GOT 2 SPREAD THE WORD MEMBER!!!!!:rant::yes::rant: TELL UR DREAM GIRLS HI 4 ME:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SAY IT DONT SPRAY IT. :roflmao:  :rant: :thumbsup: :rofl:


lowdude13 said:


> I GOT 2 SPREAD THE WORD MEMBER!!!!!:rant::yes::rant: TELL UR DREAM GIRLS HI 4 ME:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


djmikethecholodj said:


> When you get La Reina Del Mundo's attention, you're doing big thangs!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CANT WAIT ! SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> _PASSING THROUGH SHOWING SUPPORT!!
> _


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOWRIDER QUEEN IN DA HOUSE ! :rant: COME ON OUT ! :thumbsup:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE IN AUGUST!!​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW.
> 
> ~LIVE ENTERTAINMENT,FOOD,VENDORS ECT
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its going to be off the hook


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT COME OUT N SUPPORT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*COMING THRU WITH A BUMP FOR THE THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST T~T~T:thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the bump bro


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HOPE TO SEE KLASSIC CC THERE WTH THE BIKES N PEDAL CARS.TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

good morning bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury family will b there to support the homie !!!


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:wave:NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST:wave:


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury family will b there to support the homie !!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

KLASSICK CC said:


> TTT


Thanks for the support


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury family will b there to support the homie !!!


Thanks see you there


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

I think it's time to get the ROLL CALL GOING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

gm gente


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
4. LATIN LUXURY BC
5. VIEJITOS OXNARD,CHOCHELLA,IE BC
6. UNIQUES IE,OC BC/PC
7. SICK SIDE HD
8. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
9. ONTARIO CLASSICS BC
10. LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
11. LO NUESTRO IE,AV,LA BC/PC 
12. SHOWTIME LA BC
13. VALLEYS FINEST BC 
14. ARTISTICS OC BC
15. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
4. LATIN LUXURY BC
5. VIEJITOS OXNARD,CHOCHELLA,IE BC
6. UNIQUES IE,OC BC/PC
7. SICK SIDE HD
8. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
9. ONTARIO CLASSICS BC
10. LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
11. LO NUESTRO IE,AV,LA BC/PC 
12. SHOWTIME LA BC
13. VALLEYS FINEST BC 
14. ARTISTICS OC BC
15. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
16. AZTEC FAMILY
17. EMPIRES FINEST IE BC
18. CLASSIC STYLE BC
19. KLASSICK BC COACHELLA,CA


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT!!!! :thumbsup:


thanks bro fo the thumbs up see u at the show:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno: U GUYS ROLLING


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's gonna he a good show...I know it


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt I'm planning on attenting this show!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt I'm planning on attenting this show!


thanks loco will c u there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


baldylatino said:


> Ttt I'm planning on attenting this show!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Lolophill13 said:


> Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!!​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt I'm planning on attenting this show!


Simon carnal. Come thru!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> gm gente


Jente is with a J JUGADOR!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

[h=2]LATIN LUXURY C.C & B.C CRUSIE NIGHT SAT JULY 14, 2012[/h]_







LATIN LUXURY CC/BC CRUISE NIGHT_
Whats up people come out and join us LATIN LUXURY CC/BC sat. July 14 from 5pm to ? at Farmer boys 15991 Perris Boulevard, Moreno Valley CA. cruise night all car clubs and solo riders welcome come hang out and bring the family we will be having a DJ and raffles so come out and join us for some summer night fun so lets have a good time and leave the attitude and drama at home​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KLASSICK CC said:


> TTT


Right on Goofy. See you guys there!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

latin luxury bc is there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:nicoderm:


Latin Luxury said:


> latin luxury bc is there!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 508585


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MORNING BUMP!!!!!:yessad:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

ttt:sprint:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WHATS UP :wave:


Smiley77 said:


> ttt:sprint:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump Baba bump


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!! D-Town along with the rest of the members will be there! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT SEE U THERE DANIEL!!!!!


DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT!!!! D-Town along with the rest of the members will be there! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
> 2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
> 3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
> ...


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT SEE U THERE DANIEL!!!!!


TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump going to be a good one


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup Yup might have some special guest in the house missladypinks n hi power soldiers but I have to confirm it with them n see if they coming so imma keep in contact with them


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP. DO IT 4 THE KIDS!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Waz up Phil


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Waz up Phil


Whats up crazy weather


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> Whats up crazy weather


Hell yea, the bike forum is comedy... Lol the members need to keep personal issues off lay it low,


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:shh:


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea, the bike forum is comedy... Lol the members need to keep personal issues off lay it low,


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Hell yea, the bike forum is comedy... Lol the members need to keep personal issues off lay it low,


YUP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Show is almost here!!! Its going to be off the hook


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

till the wheels fall off!!!:wave: come on down & ck.us out great food people & music & gifts!:yes::run:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

It's going to be off the hooookkkk.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

COME ON DOWN!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt, plannin on taking my ride that day!

Jose was over my pad today helping me out fix my ride!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

RIGHT ON. U KOW HOW THAT PLAYA GETS DOWN HOMIE. HOPE TO SEE IT THERE


baldylatino said:


> Ttt, plannin on taking my ride that day!
> 
> Jose was over my pad today helping me out fix my ride!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> 1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
> 2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
> 3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
> ...


WE TAKING 6 ENTRIES.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: see u there homie


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WE TAKING 6 ENTRIES.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Imma go to cruise night tonight in lakewood


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP TTT. FOR THE KIDS


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Gn bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat up


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: see u there homie


:yes:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


baldylatino said:


> Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea 


mr.widow-maker said:


> Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

toooo the fullest 2 the finest!!!!!(cottonkandy)allday everyday!:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> toooo the fullest 2 the finest!!!!!(cottonkandy)allday everyday!:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Who will roll deep. Ontario classics , viejitos or uniques? ONLY TIME WILL TELL. HERE THESE CLUBS WILL BE BRINGING THE IMPACT! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

It's coming soon dont miss out


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave: see u there rusty 36


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

3 weeks away and its going down


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME ON LET'S SHOW LOVE AND BUMP THIS LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> Remember to have club shirts to get your 10% off your order and the will be big burgers for .99cents Don't miss it!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupp! its almost here c u all there!!! :wave:(COTTONKANDY)!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_ROLL CALL
1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
4. LATIN LUXURY BC
5. VIEJITOS OXNARD,CHOCHELLA,IE BC
6. UNIQUES IE,OC BC/PC
7. SICK SIDE HD
8. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
9. ONTARIO CLASSICS BC
10. LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
11. LO NUESTRO IE,AV,LA BC/PC 
12. SHOWTIME LA BC
13. VALLEYS FINEST BC 
14. ARTISTICS OC BC
15. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
16. AZTEC FAMILY
17. EMPIRES FINEST IE BC
18. CLASSIC STYLE BC
19. KLASSICK BC COACHELLA,CA
20. BLVD KINGS_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury bc will b there support !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury bc will b there support !!!!


Thanks for the bump. And the support.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
T


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

Pm bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U ruined the TTT BATTLE...LOL


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumping this for my kids


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Count down


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Afternoon bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump!bump!bump!:boink: yupp cottonkandy:yes:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost here


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Pm bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning :wave: TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

HEY U GUYS R SHOW IS ALMOST HERE!!!:h5:NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Late night bump.TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

B
U
M
P


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

G up players


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## DREAMUR (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Whats up DREAMUR


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Buenos Dias carnales!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ALL FOR THE KIDS


ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Afternoon bump 
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lookin good :thumbsup: almost.here


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wat up


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


slimer said:


> Ttt


----------



## waytoolow (Jul 20, 2012)

Orale!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

2 more weeks !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Omg already TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

R u having raffle and 50/50?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

melinayazmin said:


> R u having raffle and 50/50?


Yes


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


waytoolow said:


> Orale!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST GIVING A SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT BUMP US AND SUPPORT THE FAMILIA.............*GRACIAS*!!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING BUMP TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Lets make this happen!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WE WILL BE HAVING FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

50/50 raffle. WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Awards for just about every catagory!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

HEY EVRYONE THE DAY IS ALMOST HERE ALOTS OF NICE THINGS GOING ON THAT DAY COME OUT & SUPPORT!(COTTON KANDY):h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Fun and entertainment for the whole family. Jumper as well.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SO WHAT U SAYING IS IF U GET CALLED U GET ALL THE $$ MONEY $$


ElProfeJose said:


> 50/50 raffle. WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> SO WHAT U SAYING IS IF U GET CALLED U GET ALL THE $$ MONEY $$


You don't player. But any one who buys a ticket does.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ALSO. BEST LOWRIDER BIKE OF SHOW GETS $100 CASH!!!!! AND BEST PEDDLE CAR OF SHOW GETS $100 CASH TOO!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Case of beer for the dad that brings a kid from the furthest distance.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump ziek roll call can't wait cash prize going to ne good


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

SHOOT I'M THINKING OF HAVING A BOOTH MYSELF N SELLING MY HI POWER CDS N GIVING POSTERS..... LOL


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

My homieS FROM MI VIDA CC/BC AZ MAY ROLL DOWN TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> SHOOT I'M THINKING OF HAVING A BOOTH MYSELF N SELLING MY HI POWER CDS N GIVING POSTERS..... LOL


Sounds good just do it homie


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Getting ready for work DAMN I'm not a morning person... And I got off at 1230 from my night job n now back up for my morning job.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I Just confirmed Lil g hi power soldier going to be coming out to our show, so be sure to come out n get his new cd different stilo n pics n autographs with him. I will most likely have a hi power booth set up n that's where he will be posted up at. Also trying to see if any other hi power soldiers coming out so I can confirm it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


TEAM HI POWER said:


> I Just confirmed Lil g hi power soldier going to be coming out to our show, so be sure to come out n get his new cd different stilo n pics n autographs with him. I will most likely have a hi power booth set up n that's where he will be posted up at. Also trying to see if any other hi power soldiers coming out so I can confirm it.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest bike n pedal car show 10-4 roll in 7am, confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest bike n pedal car show 10-4 roll in 7am, confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

DAM IT'S LOOKING LIKE A SUPERSHOW FOR BIKES & PEDAL CARS GOING DOWN IN THE l£ $100 for best of show BIKE & PEDAL CAR DONT MISS OUT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

lets do this thang!(cotton kandy) :yes: yuppp!off the hook cant wait!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

O YEAH LOOKING GOOD DONT MISS OUT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

B U M P 
U
M
P


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BEST LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR GETS $100 CASH N A AWARD.TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

DONT MISS IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

It only gets better TTT SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Count down cant wait


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1O MORE DAYS !!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LETS SHOW SOME LOVE AND BUMP THIS PAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest bike n pedal car show 10-4 roll in 7am, confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

50/50 RAFFLE '' WINNER '' TAKES HOME ALL THE MONEY. TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Next saturday august 11 in moreno valley Latins finest bike n pedal car show 10-4 roll in 7am, confirmed special guest gonna be in the house hi power soldier lil g, hi power soldier southside demon n from homicide park your boy blazer straight outta that HP area, be sure to come out n get your autographs n pics taken with them n get cds, the will be posted up at my booth imma have set up team hi power/ Latins finest bike club...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

9 more DAYS !


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 9 more DAYS !


Egggggg time........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

LOWRIDER STYLE SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!


Thanks for the support ...see ya guys ther....Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE IN DA HOUSE. TTMFT


Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> _ROLL CALL
> 1. FAMILY AFFAIR BC
> 2. OLD MEMORIES LA BC
> 3. OLD MEMORIES SO.LA P.C.C
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
__BEST UPHOLISTRY
BEST INGRAVING
BEST MURALS
BEST DISPLAY
__2 BEST OF SHOWS
__CLUB PARTICIPATION
FURTHEST DISTANCE
PEOPLES CHOICE
GUS JR CHOICE
CANT WAIT TO GIVE THESE AWARDS TO THE PEOPLE THAT PUT THERE BLOOD SWEET N TEARS INTO THERE WORK. AUG 11,2012 ITS GOING DOWN $100.00_ BUCKS N AWARD TO BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DONT FORGET ALL THE REST OF THE CATAGORYS FOR THE BIKES THAT DAY/ TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

8 DAYS LEFT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I WILL BE THERE WITH SOME OF THE BIKES (TEAM 909) WILL BE IN THE 951


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> I WILL BE THERE WITH SOME OF THE BIKES (TEAM 909) WILL BE IN THE 951


Right on player. See you guys there. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT THATS RIGHT, TEAM 909 
......solo riders in the house.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

pm bump! the day is almost here!!!:run:fun,food,cashmoney,d.j.nice gifts!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

NEXT SATURDAY ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> NEXT SATURDAY ITS GOING DOWN


What's going down??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST 1ST LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR SHOW TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


ElProfeJose said:


> What's going down??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*NEXT SATURDAY !!! ITS GOING DOWN.TTMFT*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


LaReinaDelMundo said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING EVERYONE IN AUGUST!!​


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!! "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!! "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


Right on carnal we will see you guys there. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LOWRIDER STYLE IN DA HOUSE. TTMFT


TTT for Lowrider Style !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST 1ST LOWRIDER BIKE N PEDAL CAR SHOW TTT NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


TTT !!!!! 4 LATINS FINEST FAMILY !!! WE WILL SEE THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. :h5:


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!! "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:nicoderm:


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!! 4 LATINS FINEST FAMILY !!! WE WILL SEE THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


RIDES3 said:


> I WILL BE THERE WITH SOME OF THE BIKES (TEAM 909) WILL BE IN THE 951


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:naughty::naughty::nicoderm::naughty::naughty:


mr.widow-maker said:


> _LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!!
> __BEST UPHOLISTRY
> BEST INGRAVING
> BEST MURALS
> ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Any vendor booths avaiable for this show....let me know 714 586 4518 manny


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

NEXT SATURDAY TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT, VENDORS WELCOME HOMIE NO FOOD VENDORS 


mannyn1964 said:


> Any vendor booths avaiable for this show....let me know 714 586 4518 manny


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!! 4 LATINS FINEST FAMILY !!! WE WILL SEE THERE


That's for the bump. See you guys there.


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


slimer said:


> Ttt


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR will be in the house!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR FAMILY AFFAIR


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


slimer said:


> Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

5 DAYS MORE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS GET CRACKIN


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting will be there selling and taking orders for Bike Plaques and Peddle car plaques as well as pendents or any Bike parts and Peddle car parts. If you need us to take anything specail call us early this week at (928)750-2324


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting will be there selling and taking orders for Bike Plaques and Peddle car plaques as well as pendents or any Bike parts and Peddle car parts. If you need us to take anything specail call us early this week at (928)750-2324


How much for the dodger steering wheel?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THATS FOR A PEDAL CAR JOEY


TEAM HI POWER said:


> How much for the dodger steering wheel?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BEST OF SHOW *LOWRIDER BIKE,PEDAL CAR N CLUB PARTICIPATION TROPHIES R READY TO GO







*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER IN THE HOUSE. TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

KIDS ZONE IS GOING TO BE GOOD !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Count down 4 more day


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

O YEAH! !!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS DO THIS , TTMFT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

It's going to be hot, but Best Of Friends will be there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THERE WILL BE A SNOW CONE VENDOR N A ICE CREAM TRUCK TO COOL U DOWN


AmericanBully4Life said:


> It's going to be hot, but Best Of Friends will be there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Saturday Aug 11,2012







102 | 72 °F 
Partly Cloudy


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> It's going to be hot, but Best Of Friends will be there.....:thumbsup:


SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS GOING TO B HOT BUT WE R THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES !!!! TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THERE WILL BE A SNOW CONE VENDOR N A ICE CREAM TRUCK TO COOL U DOWN


That's cool for the kid's.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


AmericanBully4Life said:


> That's cool for the kid's.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Two more days n its going down


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's about to go down in this [email protected]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Goinv to pass out flyers in ONTARIO


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where's the roll call????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno:IT GOT LEFT BEHIND, U KOW HOW WE BUMP PAGES:biggrin:


ElProfeJose said:


> Where's the roll call????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

THIS SATURDAY ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

SaturdaY SATurDAY satURday


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump.....


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

SATURDAY ALOT OF SURPRISES FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT . STILL GETTIN PHONE CALLS ON PEOPLE COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

1 more day to go. TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THE MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> THE MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Count down jst got back picking up the awards


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TOMORROW TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

818 in the house TTT HOMIEZ


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> THE MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

It's going to be a good show!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Let me finish bumping my topic foo!:bowrofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:COLORADO CHAP IN THE HOUSE!


djmikethecholodj said:


> Let me finish bumping my topic foo!:bowrofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP TTMFT FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


[email protected] said:


> BUMP TTMFT FINEST


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT*


ElProfeJose said:


> COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

Going to a Big show, bad ass bikes from all over!!!!!!


----------



## Latins Finest (Jul 10, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wats up getting ready for.this one


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Already in mo val. It's ganna b hot


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT. TOMARROW ITS ON


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TOMORROW BIG DAY SHOW TIME!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS ALL FOR THE KIDS GOING DOWN TOMORROW


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting is already in Moreno Valley see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Gonna be a good show tomorrow going down


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got done shinning up the rides now to get some rest for the big show tomorrow!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

That's right gonna be a good show tomorrow, I'm gonna have hi power soldier Lil g n southside demon in the house, Latins finest baby oh yea


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Ganna try and get some rest for this show tomorrow. TTT.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

ONLY A FEW HOURS AWAY UNTIL SHOW TIME


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

its on:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

melinayazmin said:


> Ganna try and get some rest for this show tomorrow. TTT.


 dont forget the icecream truck its going to be hot:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

There rolling in


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> dont forget the icecream truck its going to be hot:yes:


Yep, yep Juanito's ice cream truck will b rolling in


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: ROLLING OUT!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## 92262 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mejestics worldwide having a good time out here with the kids


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro Bike/Pedal Car had a good time. It was hot, but got throught it. Thanks Latin Finest.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques had a good time cant wait till next year


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury bc had a good time thanks !!!


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

Family Affair had a good time gracias!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you all for coming out crazy ass weather pictures coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR EVERY1 THAT CAME OUT HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME GUYS TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good show, nice bikes. It was super hoy until it rained, then it just hotter and humid. Lotta nice bikes.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics???


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY HAD FUN LOTS OF NICE BIKE OL


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

81Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY HAD FUN LOTS OF NICE BIKE OL


thanks for the support bro :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good turn out too.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. PICS COMIN TOMARROW . JOEY N HIS GIRL CRASHED IN IE SO THEY WILL UPLOAD THEM WHEN THEY HEAD BACK TO OC N GET THE COMPUTER


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics??????


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Pics??????


:inout:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Blame it on joey


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wheres the pictures


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm working on loading the pics as we speak


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Bare with me I'm trying to upload the pics n I'm having technical problems with my internet


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry I'm trying to load up the pics I'm having problems with my internet


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll have to load the rest of pics tomorrow my connection keeps going in n out


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Load up the rest after I get off work at 930


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*thanks latins finest family affair had a good time T~T~T for the homies from latins finest:thumbsup:*


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll be loading the pics up throught out the day cause a lot of pics n my internet acting up n so please bare with me n I apologize for the delay


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

The homie Lil g at our show. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3vZN...e_gdata_player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DAMNNN. THAT'S ALOT OF PICTURES. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow how we get down.


----------

